
Foreign involvement in the Critical National Infrastructure (UK Gov report) - DanBC
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/205680/ISC-Report-Foreign-Investment-in-the-Critical-National-Infrastructure.pdf
======
DanBC
They also have other special reports, from February, about the proposed
collection of meta data. ([http://isc.independent.gov.uk/committee-
reports/special-repo...](http://isc.independent.gov.uk/committee-
reports/special-reports))

